# Can't Install Realtek HD Audio Driver



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

I Hope someone can help me with this.
Previously, I had the Realtek HD Audio Driver package installed along with Nvidia on my win xp system. Worked like a charm. Could go into NVIDIA Control panel and there I had the options "Realtek" for playing sound through my computer, or Panasonic (Nvidia HDMI connection to my TV. Now I have windows 8 God help me! "Talk about "If it ain't broke don't fix it!"

In the Nvidia Control Panel Audio Setup, now the only two options offered in the sound setup window are:
DVI: "No audio capable display available" (Greyed out! )
HDMI: Panasonic TV
It also shows sound readings for Panasonic (TV), Speakers, Earphones and Microphone. But if I try to switch from TV to Speakers (computer) it either doesn't make the switch and I lose the tv sound and end up with no sound reading in any category. I eventually get the tv sound back by repeating the setup process several times. I am hoping that installing the Realtek driver will make switching as simple as it was and that maybe not having it installed is the problem.

Here is the problem: Win 8 32 Bit keeps interrupting my attempts to install it with error message: Install Realtek HD Audio Failure Error code"-0001. Can't find any info on that one related to win 8 although one does support win 8, searching Bing and Google. But I did find mentions of "the Microsoft UAA driver" being the cause of HD audio software installation problems. If I understand correctly it blocks the installation of such software and must be "Disabled" before installation.

I went searching for it which is with Win 8, like searching for the Holy Grail; and cannot find any mention of it in Device manager Drivers, Sound or HD audio (3 of 4 listed as Nvidia and one which just says " HD audio device I checked the Device Drivers and they are all listed as Microsoft Drivers. Many thanks to anyone who can help me solve this problem.

Operating System: Windows 8 Pro
Processor: AMD Athlon  64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 2.60 GHZ
Installed Memory (Ram): 4.00 GB (3.00 GB usable)
System Type: 32  Bit Operating System, x64-based processor

Audio input and outputs
Aux (HD Audio Device)
Digital audio (S/PDIF) HD Audio Device)
Panaonic -TV-3 ( 2-NVIDIA HD Audio HDMI
Speakers (HD Audio Device)

Sound Card: Geoforce GT 430 ( Just updated this without problem!)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please see read pdf on here
http://218.210.127.131/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

for installation instructions

2. I very much doubt that you have the Microsoft UAA - universal audio architecture driver named as such, on windows 8
You should have 
%WinDir%\System32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys

in that path

3. Try as on this link
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/9695-driver-install-device-manager-windows-8-a.html

and is Realtek mentioned any where in device manager or if not are there any unknown devices

4. Post make and full model of computer please
IF generic post make and FULL model of motherboard


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for your response!
Here is the information requested.
System Model: Shuttle Inc. SN68S V10 (Desktop Cube)
Main Circuit Board: Shuttle Inc. FN68S V10
Bus Clock:200 Megahertz
Bios: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 11/06/2008

There is no "Unknown Device" listed under Device Manager. However there are 4 NVIDIA listings and One heading
"HD Audio Device". I suspect that this is my computer sound driver. Which is where I'm having the problem.
Under "Driver File Details is says the following:

HD Audio Device
C:\windows\system32\Drivers\DMK.sys
C:\windows\system32\Drivers\HD Audio.sys
C:\windows\system32\Drivers\SYSFXUI.DLL
C:\windows\system32\Drivers\WMALFXGFXD.DLL
Provider: Microsoft
File Version: 6.2.9200.16384(Win8_rtm. 120725-1247

This information is well above my knowledge. I notice the mention of Realtek Codecs download on the Realtek website; I have the Full K-Lite codec pack installed and MediaPlayer Classic which I use for playing all audio and video and I have had no problems with this software. The Realtek HD Sound package I had with Win xp was as self contained and self installing package. I don't "Think" I need any Realtek Codecs. Never did before. Of course the present problem is not being able to install the Realtek HD Audio software. I must admit that I become increasingly confused the more I try to research this. Incidentally, I have never updated my Bios. "Very Dangerous Unknown Territory" for me. To my knowledge I've experienced no problems for lack of having done so. Just thought I'd mention this.
Thanks again and I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YOU have
*8-channel audio*
7.1 channel High Definition Audio, Realtek ALC888 codec
High-performance 103dB SNR quality
Playback sampling rates up to 96 kHz
Analog: line-out (8-ch), line-in, microphone
Digital (optional): optical S/PDIF input/output (Accessory PC17)

here is the page
http://www.shuttle.eu/index.php?id=141&L=0

Shuttle as you know has never been the easiest site to find things on and that is the nearest I can get to the specs you have given me

You will have to trust me
You need that Realtek driver I sent you the link for - the exe file for the 32 bit


> This Realtek HD audio driver supports the following chipsets in Windows 8, Windows 7, and Windows Vista:
> ALC882, ALC883, ALC885, ALC886, ALC887, ALC888


Make a restore point first, before you try it
Then if I am wrong and something goes pear shaped you can restore

If this


> Incidentally, I have never updated my Bios.


was hidden in a link I sent you - I never saw it and I would certainly not suggest it


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Loads for the follow up Macboatmaster.
I did as you suggested and managed to install the Realtek .exe file you suggested. The installation went perfectly.
I am still have to try something but I will get back to you. Thanks to you I think I'm very close to the solution.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Thanks Loads for the follow up Macboatmaster


You are welcome and thanks for the post of THANKS
it is appreciated
I will be happier when you have carried out your tests and all is OK


----------

